#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-07
<veebers> thomi: if you have a moment could you review this line-line mp please? https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix-flake8-py3/+merge/225770
<thomi> sure
<thomi> veebers: why the change?
<veebers> thomi: I was getting failures like: F821 undefined name 'FileNotFoundError' where FileNotFoundError is built-in for py3
<veebers> "head $(which flake8)" shows "#! /usr/bin/python" so I wanted to force py3
<thomi> hmm, I see that the python3-flake8 packahe doesn't install an executable
<thomi> that's dissapoint
<thomi> veebers: approved
<veebers> thomi: sweet, cheers
<veebers> thomi: do you know of a way to disable the lru_cache decorator? I.e. for testing
<thomi> veebers: you can reset the cache - perhaps that's what you want?
<thomi> maybe, on test setup or tear down just reset the cache
<veebers> thomi: aye, that sounds like a plan
<thomi> I've done this before
<thomi> $ pydoc functools.lru_cache
<veebers> thomi: cheers
<josharenson1> Can anyone explain the significance of useDeprecatedToolbar? I'm looking over the UbuntuUIToolkit code, but I can't find where it gets set.
<elopio> josharenson: if you put useDeprecatedToolbar to false, you won't get a toolbar.
<elopio> your tools will go to the header.
<josharenson> elopio, where do I set that?
<elopio> josharenson: on the qml of your main view.
<elopio> let me see if the docs are up to date
<josharenson> found a mailing list message about it...
<elopio> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#useDeprecatedToolbar-prop
<josharenson> elopio, my test works when I set it to false.. but there is, what looks like, an off by 1 error when its true.. I don't exactly care because I'll just keep it false, but you might want to know
<elopio> josharenson: on the template we are not testing anything with the toolbar, so if the template is alright and you are going to use the new toolbar
<elopio> I'm ok with not knowing what's going on :)
<josharenson> alright
<elopio> but just for the lols, can you paste the trace?
<josharenson> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7761837/
<josharenson> my app has 3 tabs... its passing in a list of all 'Tab' objects, but only sending tabs 1 and 2
<josharenson> as opposed to 0, 1, 2
<elopio> oh, that might be interesting.
<elopio> but definetly not high-priority.
<josharenson> lol ok
<elopio> you might have extended one of the tabs, changing it's class name for autopilot. In that case, you would have to extend the main view helper too.
<elopio> the problem might come back even if you are using the tools in the header. In that case, it will become high-priority, so let me know.
<elopio> thomi: trv??? really?
<elopio> more letters?
<thomi> elopio: you'd like a longer name?
<thomi> elopio: Test Result Viewer
<elopio> yes, something like testresultviewer.
<thomi> elopio: just for you, I'll make it an alias
<elopio> much appreciated.
<thomi> because apparently you like typing more than you have to
<elopio> thomi: I'll start naming projects with acronyms in spanish, you try to use them for a month, and then we'll speak.
<thomi> elopio: as frustrating as I'm sure it is for you, english is the standard language for programming.l And anyway, we already have cobertura (or however you spell it)
<thomi> elopio: but I really want to learn spanish, it's on my bucket list...
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-08
<thomi> morning
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-09
<elopio> veebers: there's something weird with get_proxy_object_for_existing_process
<elopio> it takes no positional arguments, yet get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process is passing one.
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/introspection/_search.py#L49
<veebers> elopio: good catch, it's probably due to get_autopilot_proxy_object_for_process being deprecated and not actually used anywhere. I might remove it this week perhaps
<elopio> veebers: I haven't seen it in use anywhere.
<elopio> so +1 to removing it.
<elopio> we were using a get_proxy_object_for_existing_process with the same arguments as that deprecated method though, so I suppose at some point you removed the pid argument.
<veebers> elopio: hmm, I think it was changed for 1.5 but my memory might be wrong
<elopio> veebers: no harm anyway because the branch where it fails has not landed. It just seemed weird and I went to read the code.
<thomi> veebers: got a moment?
<veebers> thomi: in 1 minute I will
<veebers> thomi: what's the haps?
<thomi> veebers: in _launcher.py, in ApplicationLauncher.__init__
<thomi> the docstring says:
<thomi> :keyword case_addDetail: addDetail method to use (self.addDetail if not
<thomi>         specified)
<thomi> but I don't see where 'self.addDetail' is used if the parameter is None
<thomi> amI missing something, or is the docstring just wrong?
<veebers> self.case_addDetail is used in UpstartApplicationLauncher (which inherits) I'm pretty sure the others did to but have been modified since
<veebers> thomi: wait, I think i misunderstood
<thomi> veebers: yeah, I see where it's used, but I'm asking why the docstring says that self.addDetail will be used if that parameter is None
<veebers> thomi: I'm not sure, that's been recently changed by max (the docstring and the use of self.addDetail if none is passed in)
<thomi> hmm, ok
<thomi> I'll remove the docstring comment
<veebers> thomi: ok
<ePierre> hey there!
<josharenson> Me again with another question... Can anyone explain the position attributes listed here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/api/input.html#autopilot.input.Mouse.move_to_object
<josharenson> Can't seem to find any examples or any qml docs mentioning those atts
<balloons> josharenson, globalRect is from qml
<josharenson> Do you have any documentation? Google turns up nothing except autopilot code.
<josharenson> click/touch and drag is the last thing I need to get working... I'll stop bothering you after I figure it out.
<josharenson> :-p
<balloons> I guess I confused by what you are asking
<balloons> if you select and object, this method will move to it.. it tries to use any properties it finds for the object in order to move
<josharenson> balloons, how do you set those properties? When I try in my QML code, it doesn't run.
<josharenson> and I can't find any QML API info about those attributes
<balloons> josharenson, afaik, it's a runtime interpertation. You would set the unit size if you are writing a ubuntu sdk app.
<balloons> you layout your UI in qml, and it's interperted and displayed. the actual coordinates will vary depending on the device you run on
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-07-10
<thomi> veebers: how come we're still running python 2 test suites on autopilot? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-autopilot/187/?
<veebers> thomi: no ida
<thomi> hmm, or maybe not
<veebers> idea
<thomi> but it creates the file, which is damn strange
<veebers> thomi: I suspect it might be the jenkins job that creates it?
<veebers> thomi: right, it looks like it's the otto scripts that are doing that; https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic-autopilot/252/consoleText (I: Using python2 . . .Did not find any tests . . . I: Using python3 . . .)
<thomi> ahh well
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-07-08
<balloons> veebers, will it be possible to have a test work under AP 1.5 and AP 1.6 or do you have to choose?
<veebers> balloons: if it's carefully written it can be both
<veebers> balloons: if the test relies on the object registry (i.e. does blah.select_single(objectName='foo') and expects a CPO to be return not a default generic) it will not work
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-07-12
<jgdx> hey, i'm unable to import ubuntuuitoolkit. What package provides that python module?
<jgdx> hm, never mind. Seems my apt's outta whack
<stevendale> My location: Bellbowrie, Australia
